# MRV, DECA, New DVR on the 14th



## beckp (Sep 20, 2007)

Just got off the phone with DirecTV to cancel HBO and I asked the guy about the roll-out on the 13th and he said it's going to be the 14th. For what it's worth .....


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

Some guy on another forum had DIRECTV installed a few days ago and he got 2 HR24s and DECA installed for what it's worth.....


----------



## beckp (Sep 20, 2007)

Doesn't surprise me


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

beckp said:


> Just got off the phone with DirecTV to cancel HBO and I asked the guy about the roll-out on the 13th and he said it's going to be the 14th. For what it's worth .....


I've heard that, too... but suspect it means it will be _announced_ on the 13th and they'll start installing on the 14th.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

johns70 said:


> Some guy on another forum had DIRECTV installed a few days ago and he got 2 HR24s and DECA installed for what it's worth.....


There are four markets right now that have been part of the MRV pilot program for a month or more; he's probably in one of those, unless he just got lucky.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I called a local installer who told me they'd have DECA HR24/H24 on the Saturday the 15th.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I'll say it again. The Hx24 rollout is not the same as the MRV national rollout on 5/13. While somewhat related, they are not the same.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Is there a charge for MRV service?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Is there a charge for MRV service?


$3 per month per account.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok thanks


----------



## jgarveyATL (Jun 1, 2006)

I called today (5/11) and ordered new DTV service. The rep confirmed MRV was available, but then told me he couldn't add the feature until Thursday 5/13. He asked me to call back on 5/13 to customer service to have them add MRV (confirmed at $3/month). 

My installation is set for Sunday am 5/16. I don't see anything on the installation that indicates that an HR24 or H24 were ordered. I asked the AE if the receivers were the newer HR24 & H24 and he didn't know. But the AE told me they would be MRV capable and also confirmed that only HD receivers and DVRs could use MRV. 

I will report back on Sunday as to the install.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

jgarveyATL said:


> I called today (5/11) and ordered new DTV service. The rep confirmed MRV was available, but then told me he couldn't add the feature until Thursday 5/13. He asked me to call back on 5/13 to customer service to have them add MRV (confirmed at $3/month).
> 
> My installation is set for Sunday am 5/16. I don't see anything on the installation that indicates that an HR24 or H24 were ordered. I asked the AE if the receivers were the newer HR24 & H24 and he didn't know. But the AE told me they would be MRV capable and also confirmed that only HD receivers and DVRs could use MRV.
> 
> I will report back on Sunday as to the install.


Any receiver in the HR family is MRV capable. You may get something other than an H24.


----------



## chris.dg (Nov 25, 2006)

I ordered MRV yesterday, got an appt for earlier this morning. The technician just left. Everything is setup, including network connectivity to my router. For $99 each, I also had both HR20's replaced with two new HR24s to get more recording capacity, built-in DECA, speed, etc. They replaced my dish as well.

MRV is working like a charm so far. 

Although, I can't test ON DEMAND (which is new to me) yet, because whenever I select an on demand channel it says "1545 (showtime) is currently not available". Hopefully this is something that becomes available after a day or so, per the technician.

location is San Jose, CA

-Chris


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

chris.dg said:


> I ordered MRV yesterday, got an appt for earlier this morning. The technician just left. Everything is setup, including network connectivity to my router. For $99 each, I also had both HR20's replaced with two new HR24s to get more recording capacity, built-in DECA, speed, etc. They replaced my dish as well.
> 
> MRV is working like a charm so far.
> 
> ...


Yeah,. On demad stuff is kind of like guide data, and takes a while to update.


----------

